# Moving within Mexico



## BK79 (Jul 27, 2011)

Good morning all!!
I was searching the threads on moving, but all I could find was people moving to Mexico from the US and Canada. I will be moving from Queretaro to Mazatlan in April, and was wondering if anyone has used the local mudanzas? Was hoping to find a mover that speaks some English, as my Spanish is not at the level I need to ensure all my things get where they need to be. Would prefer a small, trustworthy independant as opposed to a big company. I have a 1 br apartments' worth of furniture as well as sports equipment and plants in macetas.
Thanks for any help!!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

BK79 said:


> Good morning all!!
> I was searching the threads on moving, but all I could find was people moving to Mexico from the US and Canada. I will be moving from Queretaro to Mazatlan in April, and was wondering if anyone has used the local mudanzas? Was hoping to find a mover that speaks some English, as my Spanish is not at the level I need to ensure all my things get where they need to be. Would prefer a small, trustworthy independant as opposed to a big company. I have a 1 br apartments' worth of furniture as well as sports equipment and plants in macetas.
> Thanks for any help!!


I had some friends who hired someone with a truck to move them. They actually moved to the US so it is not exactly the same. But the guy who moved them was just an individual with a truck. They put their stuff in the truck, then rode in the cab with him. I think they stopped at a house belong to one of his relatives for one night along the way. I think it takes some luck to find someone like that. You have to just ask around if anyone knows someone with a truck that is interested in making some extra money. It is pretty common.

It may not be your cup of tea, but it is another option.


----------

